# 2000 Maxima MAF sensor clean job gone bad!



## tjsdaddy (Oct 9, 2010)

As I read in the forums today, people were having success cleaning their MAF sensors. Well...today I did just that, used CRC MAF cleaner, reinstalled the MAF and the battery cable went to start it and I lost all electrical power! I mean NOTHING! What did blow?? I am baffled! :wtf:


----------

